# P for popeye



## blue_halloween (Mar 9, 2007)

A few pics of a lancaster that was dug up recently close to here.check out the last one, its some sort of aluminium heat sheilding with penciled text on it, still visable and legible after 60 years in the ground.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2007)

Very cool. Keep us updated.

At the museum in Berlin they have parts of the wreckage of a Lancaster that was shot down over Berlin. Was interesting to see it.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 11, 2007)

Some cool looking pictures.


Micdrow


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2007)

Excellent stuff...


----------



## david_layne (Mar 12, 2007)

More information please, where? what aircraft etc?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2007)

Read the first post.


----------



## R-2800 (Mar 12, 2007)

Cool!! nice pics PLEASE keep us updated if this happened recently


----------



## david_layne (Mar 12, 2007)

All I have in the first post of this thread is............................


P for popeye 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A few pics of a lancaster that was dug up recently close to here.check out the last one, its some sort of aluminium heat sheilding with penciled text on it, still visable and legible after 60 years in the ground.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 12, 2007)

From the first post:

_A few pics of a *lancaster* that was dug up recently close to here.check out the last one, its some sort of aluminium heat sheilding with penciled text on it, still visable and legible after 60 years in the ground._

And since Marcel is from the Netherlands that would mean somewhere in the Netherlands. I am sure Marcel will give more info.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2007)

Some more information would be nice. Still interesting (and good) pics.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 12, 2007)

It's interesting that one of the pieces say "Made in USA".


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 12, 2007)

A Stromberg carburetor made in the USA. Sure 'nuff!


----------



## blue_halloween (Mar 13, 2007)

ok .. sorry i didnt think it would get such a respose ! ill post maximum data in future 
ok its a lancaster Mk111 crashed at Papendrecht on 21st july 1944
serial no ND913 from the 115 sqd RAf
it was shot down by flak and all the crew perished in the crash and are buried at papendrecht general cemetry.the area where it was recovered from was desitined to be a new houseing estate but as is normal here in Holland if theres a know crash site then the area is fully cleared first.No one wants to sit in the back garden, light up the bbq and see it sail into oblivion after a 1000lb cookie goes up under your terrace.


----------



## david_layne (Mar 13, 2007)

ok its a lancaster Mk111 crashed at Papendrecht on 21st july 1944
serial no ND913 from the 115 sqd RAf



Thank you, that is the kind of information I was looking for.


----------

